# HELP PLEASE !!



## Cheech51 (Jan 30, 2020)

Hello we had 6 healthy happy plants 4 foot tall growing in our basement ! Life was good ! We decided to purchase a grow tent ! We bought the double one off amazon and that ladies and gentlemen was the beginning of the end ! One month later I’m struggling ! Lost one plant on the way to losing two more !! Same
Lights I was using outside the tent so WHY GOD ?? I would love to talk to someone who knows a thing or two because well I clearly do not !!
Sincerly, 
About to lose my mind !!


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 30, 2020)

What are you using for an exhaust fan, if anything, and have you checked the temperature?
Pics plz!


----------



## Cheech51 (Jan 30, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> What are you using for an exhaust fan, if anything, and have you checked the temperature?
> Pics plz!


We have two 12 inch oscillating fans and a also put a floor fan in there thinking that was an issue !


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 30, 2020)

Ok but what are you using for EXHAUST? That's a bare minimum requirement for an enclosed grow space. There should be a drawstring tube sock looking thing sticking off the upper side of the tent- that's what it's there for.


----------



## Cheech51 (Jan 30, 2020)

stinkyattic said:


> What are you using for an exhaust fan, if anything, and have you checked the temperature?
> Pics plz!





stinkyattic said:


> Ok but what are you using for EXHAUST? That's a bare minimum requirement for an enclosed grow space. There should be a drawstring tube sock looking thing sticking off the upper side of the tent- that's what it's there for.


We were afraid to let air in from
The outside as it’s winter in pa.
We also felt they were growing just fine outside of the tent same
Air so we were pulling air from the inside of basement but not outside of house does that make sense?


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 30, 2020)

You're not pulling air from anywhere with oscillating fans. Youre just moving it around in there. Use an inline exhaust fan to pull air OUT of the tent. There are vents at the bottom to let basement air in to replace it. This is known as passive intake active exhaust and is standard practice. 
Other hints are to put a piece of foam board under the tent to avoid cold feet, and make sure you keep overnight low temps in the tent above 65. If your basement is cold you may need to add a small electric radiator in there that comes on at "night".


----------



## oldfogey8 (Jan 30, 2020)

What stinky is saying is you need a fan to draw fresh air into the tent. It can be from the room your tent is in. Plants need fresh air. My tent without an exhaust fan also would get really hot. If you don’t have a thermometer and hygrometer, you should get one. I like to keep my veg temps in the upper 70’s and the humidity in the 50’s.


----------



## stinkyattic (Jan 30, 2020)

Info from your pm still has me thinking you're not getting this exhaust vs recirculation thing.
Let's say you burn bacon on the stove.
Your kitchen is full of smoke.
Do you turn on the sucker fan over the stove, or do you just put an oscillating fan on the counter? No, because it just blows the smoke around and doesn't remove it.
You. Need. A. Sucker. Fan.
Stale air with all the co2 used up is going to suffocate your plants. They use it up fast. You need to be able to turn over the entire volume of the room atmosphere constantly to keep up with respiration/transpiration.
If you don't put in a proper exhaust, the next step is any surviving plants will grow mold from the built up humidity.


----------



## Cheech51 (Jan 30, 2020)

Thank you we are trying ugh


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 30, 2020)

Basically, plants require a continual supply of fresh air for proper photosynthesis.  Just as you would die in a space depleted of oxygen, so will they die in a space deleted of CO2.

I would suggest that you do some reading or You Tubing on how to properly set p a grow space.  Every source is going to tell you that you need to bring fresh air into your space and they will tell you how to do it.  Be sure that you buy the proper type and size of fan to do the job.  Do not buy aa duct booster fan--you need a proper centrifuge type fan like a Vortex. 

However, there may also be other things going on here.  As plants get older their needs change.  We would need to know a lot more about your grow to rule out other problems, like pH/PPM problems (do you check and regulate pH and PPMs?), disease or pests, nutrient issues (what are you feeding them, how much, how often?), water problems (what is the source of your water, what are the PPMs, do you off-gas the chlorine?).  There is a lot to this growing stuff and its very probable that you have other problems if your plants are dying.


----------



## notthecops (Jan 30, 2020)

I agree, air could be your issue. Also, as you said your basement is cold, is the floor cold also? Looks like you have them right on the floor. If so, put 2x4’s under them spread out so air flows under the pots. If you look at my tent pics, I do the same for that reason.

Also looks like they need more light, they are really stretched, but that’s not causing the leaf issue.

Check  your PH and do not overwater.  Perhaps do a rinse with H2O2 and water (very little H2O2) to flush the roots and any possible root rot.

More info on what exactly you are doing would help...


----------



## Chris628 (Jan 30, 2020)

Do you have a temperature gauge of some sort. Need to know the temp outside the tent and inside the tent. 

As far as moving the air u need to at least have a exhaust fan pushing the hot air outside the tent and then either open the flap to let air naturaly flow in the tent from the basement or have another fan blowing in. 

What type of lights are you running? Are you in flower right now? Can u open the doors to let air out that way and not affect dark cycle?


----------

